# lacquer> yay or nay?



## Sanne (Aug 19, 2005)

I was going through the MAC site, and I was looking at the lip lacquers, and I wondered why I never heard much about these.
please tell me the difference between these, a lipstick and a lipglass? and are theyas sticky as the lipglasses?

TY!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Aug 19, 2005)

I played with these at my freestanding a couple weeks ago,.. they are really sticky probably more so than the lipglasses. The texture of sticky is thicker, if you know what I mean. They make you want to constantly blot and roll your lips. The MA here told me that they tend to "move" a lot on your lips,... but if you are good at resisting the urge to roll your lips together and can leave it alone you'll be okay. Though I noticed it also bled into lip lines quickly as well. This kinda depressed me,.. I love the color Fanplastico but can't bring myself to buy it. Wish they would get a prolongwear in that color,.... Hope this was helpful???


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 19, 2005)

oh gawd i LOVE the lacquers! i have fanplastico, ackrylicka, glossette, varneesh and rainbeau. they're like liquid lipstick. the texture is smooth, creamy and very shiny! i haven't had a problem with them bleeding at all. maybe use a reverse liner to prevent that.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Aug 19, 2005)

I have Veneer and I love it! It's such a great vibrant hot pink with HIGH shine!!!


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 19, 2005)

I have some of them...Poco Pink, a much denser version of nymphette, peachy pink with gold, and Tongue in Chic, which reminds me a lot of a denser oyster girl...both are fabulous!! They are much stickier than lipglasses Ive found, but the color payoff is a lot denser as well. When I want a lot of color I do lacquer first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .. I like em a lot, but not as much as lustreglasses or lipglasses. 

Sanne if you want I can take pics of em for you


----------



## Sanne (Aug 19, 2005)

that would be lovely Jan!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 19, 2005)

i'll take pics of mine 4 u 2 sanne!!!


----------



## Jessica (Aug 19, 2005)

I have several lacquers, but I personally prefer glasses.  Only because they are more sheer and not as sticky.  But the lacquers that I do own I <3 them.  Give them a try!!!


----------



## rouquinne (Aug 19, 2005)

i LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Varneesh and Sheena!!!  i bought them the first week they came out and have worn them ever since!


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 19, 2005)

ok I quite havent figured out how to post more than one pic in one post but Ill try here are the lacquers I have, 4 of them Ive never even used, they were in my box "to be sold or swapped" lol


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 19, 2005)

ok and on my hand


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 19, 2005)

I had one lacquer in Varneesh but it was way too sticky for me. Also, it smelled so plastic-y. I ended up giving it away.


----------



## orodwen (Aug 20, 2005)

i like them but i haven't bought any more than i have already.  i have soiled (is that right?  having a brainfart) & adobe girl.  i keep forgetting to check them out when i'm at a counter.  btw, poco pink looks horrible on me.


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Aug 20, 2005)

I like the brush on the lacquers, I can make them more precise and I think they are not as tacky as lipglasses but stickier o_o They last longer than lipglasses IMO and leave a pretty leftover. And you get a lot of product!


----------



## Demosthenes (Aug 20, 2005)

I love the Lacquers! They are great for me, since I have dual toned lips that are very pigmented.  A lot of times the lustre glasses and lip glasses are too sheer for me, so the lacquers are perfect.  They are thicker and more pigmented, like a liquid lipstick and they are really sticky at first. After like a month or so the texture improves and the stickiness goes away.  They are more expensive than the lip glasses though, so most people pass on these.

Here are a few colors:

http://img.makeupalley.com/3/6/9/6/263232.jpeg


----------



## Sanne (Aug 20, 2005)

great thanks so much for the pics and the feedback on them. I think I'll pass on them, even though I really like the colors, but I find lipglasses too sticky allready, and I can't handle anything that's even stickier


----------



## laa_cat (Aug 20, 2005)

I don't like the taste of it... rather plastic-ky... if you know what i mean


----------



## Chelsea (Aug 20, 2005)

I love lacquers. Twinkle isnt one tho.. that was a different product


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 20, 2005)

Yeah, twinkies an all over lacquer. I just threw it in cuz its pretty


----------



## lola336 (Oct 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
_great thanks so much for the pics and the feedback on them. I think I'll pass on them, even though I really like the colors, but I find lipglasses too sticky allready, and I can't handle anything that's even stickier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i think u should give them a shot. at first i wasnt into them but i tried it. they really are like a liquid lipstick. great color payoff but still a liquid form. and i dont feel they are sticky at all. mischievous is my current fave


----------



## MACreation (Oct 14, 2005)

pretty pretty colors, but the consistency is kinda u do or u don't


----------



## Alex (Oct 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_oh gawd i LOVE the lacquers! i have fanplastico, ackrylicka, glossette, varneesh and rainbeau. they're like liquid lipstick. the texture is smooth, creamy and very shiny! i haven't had a problem with them bleeding at all. maybe use a reverse liner to prevent that._

 
This may be a rookie question but what is a "reverse liner"?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DeyeAenE (Oct 14, 2005)

i had varneesh for the longest time and i love it!! it stays on forever for me and after it sits in on your lips it looks so smooth!


----------



## SonRisa (Oct 14, 2005)

YAY! I <3 them. Veneer, Babied and Tongue in Chic are my favorites.


----------



## lola336 (Oct 14, 2005)

I wonder if they are going to release new colors though...they always come out with le glosses and lipsticks..but no mention of lacquers....  :-(


----------



## ruby_soho (Feb 4, 2006)

I looove the lacquers! If I were an employee I'd buy all the ones I wanted! I only own Varneesh and Fanplastico. I'm surprised people find them stickier than lipglasses, I find them soo smooth, thick but smooth, not at all sticky like lipglasses. I would definitely get some!


----------



## jpohrer (Feb 4, 2006)

I like wearing lacquers over lustre lipsticks.  Babied is my favorite!


----------



## ladybugz07 (Feb 4, 2006)

YAY!!!  I love the lacquers, but so far I only have Babied, Varneesh, Sheena & Poco Pink...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I need more!!!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lola336* 
_I wonder if they are going to release new colors though...they always come out with le glosses and lipsticks..but no mention of lacquers....  :-(_

 
The catherine collection came out with 2 le lacquers...Pink Velvet and Ignite.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruby_soho* 
_I looove the lacquers! If I were an employee I'd buy all the ones I wanted! I only own Varneesh and Fanplastico. I'm surprised people find them stickier than lipglasses, I find them soo smooth, thick but smooth, not at all sticky like lipglasses. I would definitely get some!_

 
I don't think they are sticky at all either.  They go on so smoothly and the color can as sheer or opaque as you'd like.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 6, 2006)

I bumped this thread so that people could see the swatch of Tongue in Chic on the first page... I agree, that it looks almost identical to Phosphorelle lipglass.


----------



## Monique_sl (Jun 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanne* 
_I was going through the MAC site, and I was looking at the lip lacquers, and I wondered why I never heard much about these.
please tell me the difference between these, a lipstick and a lipglass? and are theyas sticky as the lipglasses?

TY!_

 
Hello Sanne, great idea to ask this here, as you know I also had this question, as i ones asked you about it ;-)

Thank you all for answering this!  There is some great info for me now also.


----------



## foxyqt (Jun 24, 2006)

I <3 Varneesh!


----------



## Monique_sl (Jul 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Monique_sl* 
_Hello Sanne, great idea to ask this here, as you know I also had this question, as i ones asked you about it ;-)

Thank you all for answering this!  There is some great info for me now also. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I bought the Veneer Lacquer and i love it!!




Just give it a try Sanne, nice bright colour and stays on very well.
I've tried it in the MAC Store before i bought it.


----------



## Oonie (Jul 9, 2006)

I have Veneer and at one time had a color called Soiled, I believe was the name but kinda reminds you of Coco Framboise l/g Tasti.


----------

